# cost of labour to charge to install counter tops?



## 2500hd (Jun 5, 2007)

need average price of demolish and install 18 linear ft of kitchen and bath counter tops. also installing 3 sinks but not hooking up the plumbing.it is laminate counter tops from hd.I looked at my estimating book and it seemed to cheap 245 for everything any opinions?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I charge anywhere from $18 to $20 per lf to install tops add $30 per miter joint assembled, add $25 for sink cut-out, $80 to remove and reinstall sink, $50 to remove and reinstall disposal, $30 if I have to remove and reinstall range, slide in type. $5 lf to remove tops and a fee for disposal of debris. Better cover yourself when dealing with tops, you can damage one very easy and who'll be replacing it?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Must be National Estimator....toss the book in the trash. I use the program for fomatting my estimates only. I gave up on the cost book. I would consider that a full day's job. I would charge at least 800 to do that with my helper, not including dump fee or any materials. I'm licensed and insured...I don't know what your overhead situation is....mine is kinda high. I noticed you're registered as a handyman. I'm not saying that is a bad thing, but if maybe you arent reporting this income or dont have insurance and worker's comp for helpers...you could do the job for about 500-550 and be happy with the pay. Again...not making assumptions about you, just trying to find a good price.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Figure 2 days for the initial est. and put in a heavy disclaimer for what is likely to be found (disintegrated cabs, mold, sheetrock, HO caulking, etc.). Kitchens and baths are NEVER textbook.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

send_it_all said:


> Must be National Estimator....toss the book in the trash. I use the program for fomatting my estimates only. I gave up on the cost book. I would consider that a full day's job. I would charge at least 800 to do that with my helper, not including dump fee or any materials. I'm licensed and insured...I don't know what your overhead situation is....mine is kinda high. I noticed you're registered as a handyman. I'm not saying that is a bad thing, but if maybe you arent reporting this income or dont have insurance and worker's comp for helpers...you could do the job for about 500-550 and be happy with the pay. Again...not making assumptions about you, just trying to find a good price.


All good points....

Your overhead has a big impact on the estimate amount. Is this a situation where you have to offer competative pricing in order to get the job. Do you have the job, but want to get a fair price without screwing over the client? Alot of factors to consider.


----------



## 2500hd (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys I'am lic and ins just use "handyman" as a niche in my area everyone else around here are gen cont.So I have found a good market so far as for overhead , I dont have to much just my reg bills ,I'm the boss and only emploee so far,think I need to toss my estimating book as well!:furious:thanks for the response


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

You don't need to toss the book, just make notes in it as you go. I started making notes in the National Cost Estimator in the 80's. I watched patterns take a life. Now I use Home Tech and understand how to change it as I go. 

If I remember correctly, you need to study the front pages of the National Cost Estimator to understand how to deal with O&P in your neck of the woods. 

As far as estimating this job, Teetor said it best.


----------

